# Grooming Dairy Goats for a Show



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

What clippers do you recommend to do a full body clip + details (head legs) that are also semi quiet? (I have the Lister Star I believe and those are wayyy to noisy for my goats.)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We use an old Oster. The noise isn't a problem, but it does get hot. We keep a double baggie full of ice to lean it on to cool it. (I think there's also a lubricating spray that cools. I gotta find some before we prep for shows this year!) However, our Oster does a terrific job. Nice clean shaves! I'm thinking ours is the older version of this one: http://www.osterpro.com/products/cl...-2-speed-clipper/078005-140-003.html#start=12

It's at least 8 years old and still going strong!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use Andis AGC 2 Speed clipper, i really like them! I do full body clips with them, used them on my NDs and Standards


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I use Andis blades on my Oster. ;-)


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!-atleast one more question. How do you groom all the goats for shows. I am planning on taking 9 goats to a show. Do you clip them in increments so you can keep your sanity? (2 does one day the next day another doe gets clipped?)


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I clip as many as my wrist and shoulders can handle...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now, I have about 7 goats including one buck that is worth showing , I clip them all in one day. Goes pretty fast if you have good clippers and you wash the goats before. I of course do the buck last.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Right now, I have about 7 goats including one buck that is worth showing , I clip them all in one day. Goes pretty fast if you have good clippers and you wash the goats before. I of course do the buck last.


What clippers do you use? I am trying to find out which are ok to used for heavy duty clipping...my lister clipper blades dulled out pretty fast, I must have done something wrong with them. :shock:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I use Wahl clippers, not sure what model, can get that info tomorrow if you want but they're pretty good


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Oster A1 (I think) Clipper with a variety of blades. Usually a 10 for the body and 5 for the udder. I wash one doe and turn her out to dry and then wash another. By the time I've finished the second one the first is dry enough to clip. I then continue, wash, clip etc. with one always drying. I try to do them all at once and only a day or two before the show. Next day I'll always see places I want to touch up.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

For head, legs, feet etc. (anything that I can't get with my Clipmasters) I use the same ones as Groovy, the A5s. 
You can get them a lot cheaper than that on Amazon.http://www.amazon.com/Oster-78005-010-Golden-Single-Speed-Clippers/dp/B000LRN32E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1459428768&sr=8-4&keywords=oster+a5
I like them, they are very effective, and not too loud. I don't usually full body clip with them though because it wears down the blades pretty fast if I have a lot of goats to do. For most of the body I use Oster clipmasters, I found them used on Ebay for about half of the original price and I LOVE them! They are heavy but I can get a lot of goats done in a very short amount of time. 
However, if you're looking for something quiet...:lol: Those things are LOUD!! Most of my goats are terrified of them, they flip out when I walk towards them with my Clipmasters.

I have at least 20 to do in May, I usually just do a few every day until I get through everybody.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, clipping for shows is easy for me - my daughters do it! ;-) They recommend that you shave your dark goats first because they usually look weird immediately after shaving and a week or so of growth makes them more pleasing to the eye. Are you showing for 4-H or ADGA or both? If it's 4-H, my girls do a reasonable shave job on all the goats, but devote a full day to their showmanship and fitting does.

We usually use a 10 blade for the body and a man's whisker trimmer (in Walmart in the men's razor dept. They're only $15-$20) for fine tuning the udder. Some folks just use a 40 or 50 for the udder. Others use shaving cream and a safety razor!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dairy_goat said:


> What clippers do you use? I am trying to find out which are ok to used for heavy duty clipping...my lister clipper blades dulled out pretty fast, I must have done something wrong with them. :shock:


Do you oil the blades frequently as you clip? Brushing the blades and oiling them really helps keep them sharp. Once you're done clipping, wash the blades in blade wash (or, if you're cheap like me, mild soap and water), dry thoroughly and oil. Then store in oil soaked paper towels in an air proof container.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Blades can dull pretty fast if not taken care of properly. 
Blade lube, Blade wash and Kool Lube are also things that I use a lot of during clipping, they last so much longer if you take good care of them.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah..I have not used them for almost a year, I oiled them before I used them. I thought that when I used them last they were just fine. Oh well, I think I need to replace the blade (about 4 years old). 
But for right now I dont need them and need to get a more quiet clipper for my sensitive goats! Thanks for all of the advice!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you get your blade sharpened?


----------

